# Hey Baker....



## silverstreak (Feb 21, 2021)

You need referees like you need your mommy holding your hand to prom


----------



## Dominic (Feb 21, 2021)

Bakers squeaked out a win?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 22, 2021)

silverstreak said:


> You need referees like you need your mommy holding your hand to prom


Dont referees usually throw him out?  Did he get a gift this weekend?


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 22, 2021)

silverstreak said:


> You need referees like you need your mommy holding your hand to prom


Can you tell us what happened??


----------



## Jose has returned (Feb 22, 2021)

Is it bad if my mom was my prom date?...don't judge


----------



## Dominic (Feb 22, 2021)

Bakers just keep on winning.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

Winning supposed to make one everyone happy right? 

Never seems to be that simple, going many months undefeated in a row on a roll is nice but at some point lacking variety makes you realize that winning isn’t everything after all.


----------



## silverstreak (Feb 22, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Can you tell us what happened??



Word on the street he didn't want to play without any real referees....


----------



## timbuck (Feb 22, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Is it bad if my mom was my prom date?...don't judge


Your mom was my prom date too.  (Sorry- couldnt help it)


----------



## Swoosh (Feb 22, 2021)

silverstreak said:


> Word on the street he didn't want to play without any real referees....


Sounds like you play for the big bad wolves.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 23, 2021)

silverstreak said:


> Word on the street he didn't want to play without any real referees....


Actually our game against SD Surf was canceled because they chose not to play without refs present. No bigger, that's their choice. We still managed to get another scrimmage game.


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 23, 2021)

Coaches could have called real refs on their own some did which was nice. We had 2 .


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 25, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Actually our game against SD Surf was canceled because they chose not to play without refs present. No bigger, that's their choice. We still managed to get another scrimmage game.


Be ready to have single ref at your games going forward (if you lucky)


----------



## WestOfFive (Feb 25, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Be ready to have single ref at your games going forward (if you lucky)



I know the feeling......!


----------

